# HPA Motorsports 3.2 VR6 Performance Upgrades



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

*Liquid Cooled Intake Manifold*










HPA's state of the art cast short runner intake manifold with integrated air-to-water intercooler brings OEM and Aftermarket one step closer together. Designed as an all-in-one unit, this intake will offer the shortest intercooled boost track possible for any FI application on the 3.2 VR6.

This all-aluminum air-to-liquid system works by transferring the charge air heat (from turbocharger or supercharger) to a liquid coolant, which is then pumped through a remotely located heat exchanger, where ambient cooling air removes the heat.










Ideal for daily driving, stop and go, or track usage, this liquid cooled short runner intake assembly allows you to tune the 3.2 VR6 around a consistent intake temperature, maximizing your HP and Torque potential. The cooler core is rated for 700hp.

_A more detailed description of HPA's Integrated Liquid Cooled Intake Manifold can be found here_.


*CVP Intake Manifold*










CVP manifolds can be configured for any FI or NA application. With only a few bolts, the modular design of the CVP intake manifold allows for easy expansion or re-configuration as your project car evolves.

Available in three configurations to best suit the unique packaging constraints of your project car, the CVP is in ALL arrangements a “Short Runner” intake manifold. FI applications can use the long neck, to maintain the factory throttle body position or use the left or right short neck to position the throttle body closer to the intercooler for shorter boost travel and improved responsiveness.

_Additional details on HPA's CVP Intake Manifold can be found here_.


*Race Grade Con Rod Bearings*










HPA's Race Grade Connecting Rod Bearings upgrade the only weak link on the 2.8L and 3.2L V6 motors.

Developed for use in all our high output twin turbo systems, these race grade parts dramatically reduce bearing wear and improve fatigue strength offering a solid bottom end for the performance enthusiast. A must have for forced induction cars…these connecting rod bearings have been proven up to 650hp.

Sold as a complete set of 12 bearings - including high tensile ARP fastening hardware.

_More information on HPA's Race Grade Con Rod Bearings can be found here_.


*Charge Air Cooling Kit*










HPA’s Charge Air Cooling Kit features an in-house manufactured radiator and proprietarily configured water pump, all designed to package neatly behind the OEM Euro or US bumpers.

Our radiators feature all-aluminum construction resulting in lighter weight and improved heat transfer over traditional brass cores. This construction eliminates epoxy joints that can break down with vibration and age, causing leaks. The tube-and-fin design keeps optimal air flow through and onto your radiator, while providing maximum heat exchange for the charge cooler liquid.

Included with the Charge Air Cooling Kit:

Radiator
Water Pump
Relay w/Connector
Plumbing
Water Drain


Charge Air Cooling Install Kit










HPA’s CAD-designed installation brackets allow for model specific fitment of the front mount radiator and water pump. Our aluminum constructed water reservoir has been designed to incorporate into your engine bay with an OEM feel. 

Included with the Charge Air Cooling Install Kit:

Reservoir
Reservoir Brackets
Charge Air Cooler Radiator Bracket
Pump Bracket

_Additional information on HPA's Charge Air Cooling Kits and installation hardware can be found here_.


*Fuel Conversion Kits*

Mk5 Fuel Kit
_Applications: Mk5 VW R32, Mk2 Audi TT, Audi A3 (8P)_










Big power FI systems require the flexibility of a rising rate FPR, and manipulation of the fuel pressure and volume behind larger injectors. HPA converts the return-less fuel system into a more flexible return system with integrated inline pump and rising rate fuel pressure regulator.

Our engineered solution ensures the Venturi system within the saddle bag gas tank of the 4-motion chassis is not disrupted. Our installation kit includes a CAD-designed distribution block which incorporates a high flow fuel pump, filter, and connection point for both the feed and return line.

A fuel bowl adaptor (to be welded onto your factory fuel rail) will house the included 4.0bar FPR. HPA also includes a relay pack and harness to ensure that the correct voltage is supplied for the in-line pump.

Mk4 Fuel kit
_Applications: Mk4 VW R32, Mk1 Audi TT_










HPA’s inline Mk4 fuel pump kit includes our laser cut and CNC bent mounting bracket, fuel filter and high flow Walbro fuel pump. The electrical relay and harness ensure that the correct voltage is supplied. All the OEM fasteners are included to ensure a perfect integration with your factory fuel system.

_Additional information on HPA's Fuel Conversion Kits can be found here_.


*3.2L Exhaust Manifold*










Cast with a high nickel content for proper thermal dynamics, the HPA Exhaust Manifold has realized HP figures of 500+ on our current turbo kits.

The divided chambers within the exhaust manifold are a critical part of the HPA design, maintaining the integrity of the independent Oxygen Sensor readings (One O2 sensor manages two hot rear cylinders and one cool front cylinder, while the other O2 sensor manages two cool front cylinders and one hot rear cylinder). These cylinder separations allow the Oxygen Sensors to deliver the correct fuel trim offsets to the ECU.

_Additional information on HPA's 3.2L Exhaust Manifold can be found here_.


*Compression Reduction Kit*










For high boost/HP applications, HPA’s kit reduces compression to 7:1, allowing tuners to optimize ignition maps for varying fuel quality and octane grades. Laser cut and precision ground, our steel head plates ensure perfect fitment. The lengthened timing chain is held under tension with our upgraded piston assembly, where HPA has integrated a clean oil source pick up for your turbo or supercharger hardware.

A set of OEM head gaskets together with head bolts provide everything you need to complete your long block build.

Included with the Compression Reduction Kit:

Steel Head Spacer
OEM Head Gaskets 
OEM Head Bolts
Oil Feed Pick Up Fitting / Line
Tensioner Piston
Lengthened OEM Timing Chain

_Additional information on HPA's Compression Reduction Kit can be found here_.


*Oil Cooler Kit*

_Applications: Mk5 VW R32, Mk2 Audi TT, Audi A3 (8P)_










Fresh off the development bench, HPA’s Mk5 Oil Cooler Kit is based around a Setrab oil cooler. The kit comes complete with a sandwich plate to be installed on top of your existing water/oil heat exchanger.

Positioned by the transmission side wheel well, a custom shroud focuses air flow into the oil cooler for improved functionality.

The HPA Oil Cooler assembly produces a significant drop in oil temps (40+ Degrees F), ideal for FI applications running high boost, particularly in warmer climates.

_Additional information on HPA's Mk5 Oil Cooler Kit can be found here_.


*3.2 VR6 ECU Programming*










The HPA methodology of performance programming involves utilizing the adaptive environment of the factory VW/ Audi programming which is capable of analyzing and reacting to changes in fuel, temperature, air flow, etc.

Rather than creating a tune with fixed variables that overwrites the built in factory safety nets as most tuners do, each HPA tune is custom calibrated per vehicle using the factory Hex and A2L files.

Working in-house on a state of the art Superflow all-wheel drive rolling road simulator, the team at HPA runs each calibration set through a series of rigorous evaluations ensuring maximum performance is realized while all safety limits are in tact.

3.2 VR6 Stage 1 Tune
_Applications: Mk4/Mk5 VW R32, Mk1/Mk2 Audi TT, Audi A3 (8P)_


Increase of 20 HP
Increase of 25 ft-lbs of Torque
Volkswagen factory safety limiters retained
Able to self-adjust timing and fuel for different fuel grades. No "switchable" program needed
Developed on our Superflow AWD dyno and tested on the road for peak performance and ultimate drivability
Zone specific tunes for optimum timing calibration
Flash available at any of our dealers or through the loaner tool program

For tuning requirements beyond Stage 1, contact HPA directly for pricing and performance results.

_More details on HPA's ECU Programming can be found here_.

If you have additional questions regarding these or any other HPA products, feel free to *IM* or *e-mail us directly*.

To order any of our 3.2 VR6 performance products contact HPA Motorsports at *604.888.7274* and place your order. *Package pricing will be offered for 2 or more items purchased at one time*. *Visa* and *MasterCard* are accepted, and *PayPal* can be set up upon request.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

All e-mails and IMs replied...:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> ...Package pricing will be offered for 2 or more items purchased at one time...


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

*Package pricing* will be offered upon request for 2 or more performance upgrades purchased *at one time*.

*IM* or *e-mail me* for details.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

All e-mails and IMs replied...:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

**NEW** HPA DTM Turbo Kit

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> The HPA methodology of performance programming involves utilizing the adaptive environment of the factory VW/ Audi programming which is capable of analyzing and reacting to changes in fuel, temperature, air flow, etc.
> 
> Rather than creating a tune with fixed variables that overwrites the built in factory safety nets as most tuners do, each HPA tune is custom calibrated per vehicle using the factory Hex and A2L files.


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

All e-mails and IMs replied...:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Thank you for your orders! :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

All IMs and e-mails replied...:wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Package pricing available for 2+ modifications...:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Thank you for your orders! :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Ideal for daily driving, stop and go, or track usage, this liquid cooled short runner intake assembly allows you to tune the 3.2 VR6 around a consistent intake temperature, maximizing your HP and Torque potential. The cooler core is rated for 700hp.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> ...A must have for forced induction cars…these connecting rod bearings have been proven up to 650hp...


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

We are open for business all this week (_including the July 1st Canada and July 4th US holidays_)! 

Send me an e-mail or call us directly at *(604)888-7274* with your requests. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Come see the HPA Booth at Waterfest in NJ this year July 19th and 20th! :wave:

We'll have many of our products on display, and a few new developments as well. :thumbup:

Plus, as always, there are bound to be a few show specials that make coming to the show worthwhile. 

Can't make it to the show? Send me an e-mail with the product you're most interested in picking up this Summer, and I'll see what I can do to help...

Lastly, check the Vortex, our Facebook page, and the HPA Website Blog frequently for July promotions you will not want to miss. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Waterfest promotions are still in effect through August 1st! 

Check out our Facebook page and HPA Website Blog for current and upcoming promotions. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

*Package pricing* will be offered upon request for 2 or more performance upgrades purchased *at one time*.

*IM* or *e-mail me* for details. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Thank you for your orders! :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> ...FI applications can use the long neck, to maintain the factory throttle body position or use the left or right short neck to position the throttle body closer to the intercooler for shorter boost travel and improved responsiveness...


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

*Package pricing* will be offered upon request for 2 or more performance upgrades purchased *at one time*.

*IM* or *e-mail me* for details.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2000)

One last Mk4 and one last Mk5 Limited GT Edition turbo kit left! Take advantage of this super special while you can! :beer:


----------



## V[email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

HPA Motorsports Black Friday Sale

*IM* or *e-mail me* for a shipping quote to your destination on any of our advertised parts/packages. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> HPA Motorsports Black Friday Sale
> 
> *IM* or *e-mail me* for a shipping quote to your destination on any of our advertised parts/packages. :thumbup::thumbup:


Most Black Friday offers still available until the end of the week. :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

HPA Holiday Sale Flyer

Pricing in effect until Dec 23rd...:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

All e-mails and IMs replied...


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

*Package pricing* will be offered upon request for 2 or more performance upgrades purchased *at one time*.

*IM* or *e-mail me* for details.


----------



## dukelukas (Dec 27, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> *Race Grade Con Rod Bearings*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you offer the bearings alone? And if so, how much for a set? I have the ARP bolts already...


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Thank you for your orders! :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Ideal for daily driving, stop and go, or track usage, this liquid cooled short runner intake assembly allows you to tune the 3.2 VR6 around a consistent intake temperature, maximizing your HP and Torque potential...


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2000)

Check out our blog for updates.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2000)

Email or IM us for a quote on multiple power levels offered by HPA's EFR Single Turbo Systems:

360+ HP
400+ HP
450+ HP
500+ HP

600+ HP coming soon. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Thank you for your orders! :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

All emails and IMs replied...:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

*Package pricing* will be offered upon request for 2 or more performance upgrades purchased *at one time*.

*IM* or *e-mail me* for details.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Thank you for your orders!:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Key Design Elements:
> 
> *Wheel Fitment:* Unlike most Big Brake Kits, the HPA system is *designed to fit behind the OEM 18" wheels without any spacers*. Note: Factory dust shield must be removed to accommodate larger rotor.
> 
> ...


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

HPA Custom 88mm Exhaust System




























Featuring back pressure relief bypass valve and unique rear muffler...*IM* or *e-mail me* for details.


----------



## [email protected]PA (Mar 9, 2007)

*HPA 2015 Black Friday Flyer*


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Thank you for your orders!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

*HPA 2015 Holiday Flyer*

Great deals on a number of HPA's top selling performance parts. :thumbup:

We close our doors this holiday season from *December 23rd* to *January 5th* - take advantage of the deals while you still can! :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

*Package pricing* will be offered upon request for 2 or more performance upgrades purchased *at one time*.

*IM* or *e-mail me* for details.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

All IMs replied...


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Thank you for your orders!


----------

